# Redir failed error on VAG com.



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

I get a redir failed message on the file label section of my VAG com software.
I checked the Ross-Tech.com website and they talk about the labels.
Unfortunately my controller id is 038 906 016 R and there is no such label file in the lables directory on my pc.
Where do I get the label file for my controller. This is a 2005 Passat GLS TDI with the 2.0 PD engine.
Tom.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_I get a redir failed message on the file label section of my VAG com software.

The *Redir failed* message occurs in cases where no label file is found and the redirection file has no entry for that part number.

_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_Unfortunately my controller id is 038 906 016 R and there is no such label file in the lables directory on my pc.
Where do I get the label file for my controller. This is a 2005 Passat GLS TDI with the 2.0 PD engine.

There is no file for the BHW engine at the moment, but it's planned to create one.
I can't promise, but if there is time, the next vag-com beta/release will have sth. ready for the BHW.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (Theresias)*

So when I asked, before buying, if the VAG com worked on my 2005 Passat and the future model and they stated "yes," it was not completely accurate?
I guess I consider knowing what the values represent kind of significant to a $350 product. Especially since all I am getting is a mess of numbers that represent nothing to me. 
Well I guess knowing the RPM is important. Not.
Tom.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*

VAG-COM supports all features that your Passat 2005 has.
The label files are like a give-away, so there is no guarantee that every control module is "labeled" on your car,
in principle it is suggested to have the specific repair manual for your car, you should find the measuring block tables there too.
Uwe often describes VAG-COM as the screw driver, so when you buy one, you won't get a list of all screws and the tightening torque for all of them.
The *YES* was completely accurate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_So when I asked, before buying, if the VAG com worked on my 2005 Passat and the future model and they stated "yes," it was not completely accurate?
I guess I consider knowing what the values represent kind of significant to a $350 product. Especially since all I am getting is a mess of numbers that represent nothing to me. 
Well I guess knowing the RPM is important. Not.
Tom.

See this page:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/labels.html
Label files are created by users of VAG-COM and it does not appear that one has been created yet for your specific engine. Even without a label file present, VAG-COM should give you units for each measuring block. You should see RPM even without a label file.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. ([email protected])*

I just want the product to deliver what I saw on the web demo.
If there is a way for me to create this file or copy another and customize it please let me know. I am not being lazy, just frustrated that this $350 product was not ready to go for my need, after I asked what I thought was the correct question. I did not get a "by the way...." in that reply.
As for the number values being correct even if no labels exist, I have to ask why you believe that. I see values labeled as "Injector quantity" and values that are all over the board. One case in the single digits and in other cases 100's. Then I see MAF numbers that are all over the board too. They vary way too much to be the same. 
I have the Bentleys Repair manual online since they are not releasing the hardcopy until 9/2005. Any idea what section the labels are in? I will look it up if anyone can point me there and explain these label files. I do software development for a living, but still need the HOW-TO specifically for this version of the software I have.
It is funny to see how many people on here want to blame me for expecting the product to be what I saw online. I guess I expect better from a company selling a product to the world, especially at $350. I would expect shareware to have these issues and if marketed as such I would have been prepared. It is just disappointment.
I did read the FAQs, all 5 pages. I browsed the online demo, which showed the labels and the "balloons." I used the product selection tool. I thought I did the right things. I could not read EVERY page.
Anyway, If anyone can help me create the file or point me in the right direction, I will work on it.
Tom.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*

By the way, I see block 000 listing in this documentation, yet when I try to enter it on the screen I get an error saying value must be between 000 and 254...
What gives?
Tom.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_By the way, I see block 000 listing in this documentation, yet when I try to enter it on the screen I get an error saying value must be between 000 and 254...
What gives?
Tom.

Read through this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
It sounds like you are trying to select a Control Module named "000" which does not exist. What is the exact procedure you are trying to do?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_As for the number values being correct even if no labels exist, I have to ask why you believe that. I see values labeled as "Injector quantity" and values that are all over the board. One case in the single digits and in other cases 100's. Then I see MAF numbers that are all over the board too. They vary way too much to be the same.
 
VAG-COM suggests the description on the data type that is send by the control module when no description is specified for that field (in the label file), or no label file exists.

_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_It is funny to see how many people on here want to blame me for expecting the product to be what I saw online.

Nobody wants to blame you, the only thing I wanted to make clear is, that this is no issue with the software.
Even the 5000 USD original VAG Tool has only a few modules that are _labeled_.









_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_Anyway, If anyone can help me create the file or point me in the right direction, I will work on it.

As I said, we should be able to create a file, but I can't say exactly when.
If you want to help, it might be helpful to have an offline map of your engine measuring blocks, contact me via PM for details.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. ([email protected])*

I go into the engine controller. Then measure block. Then try to type 000 and click on "go!" and it gives the error message.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_I go into the engine controller. Then measure block. Then try to type 000 and click on "go!" and it gives the error message.

Your engine control module runs under the KWP-2000 protocol and KWP-2000 does not support the measruing group 000.
This is a limitation of your ECU, not one of VAG-COM.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (Theresias)*

My car is the 2005 Passat so it will have the latest protocol, right?
Do I select this protocol or does the adapter know which one to pick?
I see the "for faster CPU option" and then check boxes for each of the protocols. Should I be selecting something here. They are currently unchecked.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Redir failed error on VAG com. (tbarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_My car is the 2005 Passat so it will have the latest protocol, right?

This is not a question of the modelyear, this depends on the specific control module. Your specific ECU talks only with KWP-2000, while your central convenience control module talks with the old KWP-1281.

_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_Do I select this protocol or does the adapter know which one to pick?

When VAG-COM establishes a connection, VAG-COM automaticly determines the correct protocol for a control module.

_Quote, originally posted by *tbarr* »_I see the "for faster CPU option" and then check boxes for each of the protocols. Should I be selecting something here. They are currently unchecked.

The option screen should be *standard* all the time, except you are experiencing problems. I suggest not to make changes there.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Tom,
E-Mail me. Uwe (at) Ross-Tech.com
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, here we go:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...1.lbl
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...W.lbl
Save both files to your */VAG-COM/labels/* folder.


----------



## tbarr (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks Sebastian!
Hopefully it was not a major undertaking. I owe you...
Tom


----------



## kop (Jun 26, 2015)

*How to repair message 'Labels: Redir Fail!' for VW Passat B6 2.0 FSI BVY, JYL.*

Hello!

How to repair message 'Labels: Redir Fail!' in autoscan of VCDS 12.12?

'"01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
...
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 06F 997 058 P HW: 06F 906 056 EK
Component: MED9.5.10 G00 3192 
Revision: 69H04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00102 935 179055
VCID: 428BAC831D7A0A0EC27-8017'

Passat B6 2.0 FSI BVY, JYL.

Kind regards,
Dmitry


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like you need to get a real RossTech scan tool, if it is real then upgrade from your current 12.12 to 17.8.1 from here http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php

And that was one big bump


----------



## kop (Jun 26, 2015)

GTI's said:


> Looks like you need to get a real RossTech scan tool, if it is real then upgrade from your current 12.12 to 17.8.1 from here http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php
> 
> And that was one big bump


I installed from the site, but it did not work. I uninstalled and reinstalled 12.12. My car is more than 10 year old. 12.12 is only couple of years old.
How to find the label file?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

From RT

"When you see Labels: None or Labels: Redir. Failed", there is no Label File for this control module."


----------



## kop (Jun 26, 2015)

GTI's said:


> From RT
> 
> "When you see Labels: None or Labels: Redir. Failed", there is no Label File for this control module."


Thanks for replying! Where or how to get the file for this control module?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

You will need to ask RossTech that question since they are the ones that create the files in the first place.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You get the label file automatically, when you (re)install VCDS.  

Are you using a genuine cable? Or, a third-party cable with VCDS-Lite? 
(if you were running third-party cable w/ a cracked full version, GTFO, we can't help you fix that. Need to do a legit method.)


----------



## kop (Jun 26, 2015)

GTI's said:


> You will need to ask RossTech that question since they are the ones that create the files in the first place.


Their forum does not allow my account to post a question.


----------



## kop (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppie said:


> You get the label file automatically, when you (re)install VCDS.
> 
> Are you using a genuine cable? Or, a third-party cable with VCDS-Lite?
> (if you were running third-party cable w/ a cracked full version, GTFO, we can't help you fix that. Need to do a legit method.)


I do not know if the cable is a genuine or third-party. I bought it used from another person.
How to make the file or from where to get it?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

kop said:


> Their forum does not allow my account to post a question.


Did your cable come with a software disc to install, if so fake Vcds Vagcom.


----------

